# One Aquari-Sol Cycle = No Inverts...Ever?



## CP1980 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi. First time posting here. Please be...gentle.

So, I'm new to the hobby, and I've just recently started my first tank -- a five gallon hex that's home to one (awesome) crowntail betta. 

Shortly after bringing the fish home, I noticed that he wasn't looking very well. I concluded that he had "velvet", so I got some Aquari-Sol and dosed him for three days. Now he's the picture of health.

Anyway, to get to the point, I used Aquari-Sol under the assumption that the invert/snail warning on the bottle meant "Don't use it while you have those animals in the tank..." -- but since then, I've been told that, essentially, I can NEVER house inverts (i.e. a few ghost shrimp) in this tank now that it's been treated with Aquari-Sol...regardless of whether or not I ever use another drop of the stuff.

Is this true? Is my betta doomed to a lonely existence without a crustacean clean-up crew? Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the Aquari-sol has copper that may be true. Speaking from what I would do, if that were the case I would change out my gravel and move on like I would have and see what happens. Or, give up on the idea of having inverts.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well to tell you the truth,Mr.betta is perfectly happy without any tank mates.They are solitary fish.Plus ghost shrimp will essentially be a snack for the fish.

But Im not sure about the aquari sol,never used it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Aquari sol has copper in it. the copper will penetrate the silicone making it impossible to get it all out, so no inverts in that tank.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Is the 5 gallon tank one of the glass ones with silicon holding the sides together, or made of some sort of plastic? 

I've got a plastic 5 gallon that has seen many many treatments of copper based medicines over the years. I switched out the gravel and it's now home to 5 shrimp along with my crowntail betta. (there are enough plants growing in there that the shrimp have yet to be eaten!)


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

if you want to try your luck, switch the gravel and add a couple feeder shrimp(ghost shrimp). you can get a few for less than a buck at most fish stores, and they are just as sensitive as any other invert. just be sure to watch them like a hawk if you add any, if they die, remove them so they dont foul the water.


----------



## CP1980 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! That's all definitely food for thought. At the moment, I'm leaning toward just letting him have his own private "betta estate"...but I'm glad to know that a gravel switch (and hiding places) will probably make the tank safe for some ghost shrimp or a small snail.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, i havnt used this particular type of copper based cleaner but i have used machalite green (also copper based) in my quarantine tank (5.5 gal w sponge filter) and i have alot of trumpet snails in the tank but with no ill effect this may be because of the small amount i use or could be that like people say the trumpet snails have a higher tolerance to the copper so you could try a few of them


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

All is not lost.

CupriSorb


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

Sravis said:


> Hi, i havnt used this particular type of copper based cleaner but i have used machalite green (also copper based) in my quarantine tank (5.5 gal w sponge filter) and i have alot of trumpet snails in the tank but with no ill effect this may be because of the small amount i use or could be that like people say the trumpet snails have a higher tolerance to the copper so you could try a few of them


now that you mention it, i still have trumpet snails in a tank that i used a snail killer in. it killed all the pond snails but the trumpet snails are still in the sand... tough little guys. not that i mind, they are one of the few snails i like.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They seem to close their trap door when they don't like the water and stay that way till things improve.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been useing Aquari-Sol for probably 25 years and never had any problems with inverts. I even tried to kill a bunch of pond snails by doseing at 6 times the recomended dosage and never lost any. The tank was fishless at the time and thats why I tried it.


----------

